# Match and tube method



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I never realized drilling 2 hole opened so many doors I can shoot tubes single or double I can shoot ttf or over the top I can shoot elastic bands flat bands wow .Has anyone ever made a little clip to hold the stick in my case lollipop stick it was on table say u use a 1/8 round bar made a little mini slingshot clip that cupped around the bar and not touch the bands and tap fame or a nutsert glued in or nut and bolt ? So my question do u refine the hole like put a bevel on them or sand out the hole or is that just work not need to be done


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Opps I forgot do u make grooves on top of forks or dish them out keep tubes from rolling around ?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Opps I forgot do u make grooves on top of forks or dish them out keep tubes from rolling around ?


The options are wide open.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

My favourite current attachment method. I use a small hole (find half combined diameter of the tube works well) a section of tube for the matchstick - and a band groove to locate.

Its very versatile as it allows for fairly easy reliable tube attachment - and flat bands. Its also a really simple mod to make to most forks - small hole drilled in the middle of a band groove.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Aren't Slingshots something?? Very versitle.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I always sand the edges. Just fold a small bit of sand paper 4" long then slide it through the hole, From there just pull the sand paper back and forth all around the hole, presto nice smooth edges. The other trick with using holes is to make sure you spit on the tube before pulling it through, slides through much easier.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That's a great idea for attaching tubes!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Also allows for paracord gypsy tabs in some cases - if the holes are just big enough or using thinner cord.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sorry guys work nights .thanks for input and helping me out .wombat that is a pretty fancy frame u have there I guessing u made it .matt for the paracord tabs r u just putting the cord through looped tubes and then melt cord together .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

No - I make rings by melting the ends together then pull through the hole and slip through the other end to lock down. Look up Toddy's paracord tabs on youtube.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

So I could get away 2grooves on target side of fram like wombats sometimes band grooves give me a hard time to get all 4 lined up pretty


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Like that I will check out vid to


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ok Matt I get u now I was looking through images and this a sport of more than one way to skin a cat there r more ways than I figured to tie tabs cool


----------

